# Domain problem



## englishempire (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, does anyone know how i can fix this problem that i have with one domain i have; 

"Error: Unable to change directory to /conf: filemng failed: filemng: opendir failed: Permission denied

System error 13: Permission denied"

Any help would be appreciated!:smile:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The host isn't letting you do what you want, talk to them.


----------



## krisanta (Aug 2, 2008)

What was the last thing that you did? 

Try to ask the help of your hosting provider. 

Maybe you do not have enough permission to edit or change some file.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

As the OP hasn't come back, for help since they posted the question. I am going to close the thread.


----------

